# stone mouse / reverse siamese



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

ok so this isn't a recognised variety *yet* but i got a stone doe yesterday and I'm hooked. i have decided i will breed my own line of these 1 way or another. i know a few people have had them before but I'm sticking to these. The one i have has light coloured seal points like a reverse siamese pattern. The photos don't do justice of this mouse at all, she is bred from exhibition mice and so is great type but again photos don't back me up much and she is constantly running about. So yeah she is a stone coloured doe with light point markings:
































































And then this photo below with her next to my BEW, Ivory and tan doe to try give an idea of colour but i got a shadow in the way so again didn't really come out well:









and a video link:

http://s1068.photobucket.com/user/reece ... 0.mp4.html


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Lovely mice
I like stone and reverse siamese myself, my bunch that were just in feeder line had such lovely type and temperament that no end of them went as pets as people kept asking for them but stone i believe unfortunately is on the unstandardised but never will be standardised list. Reverse siamese however I believe is simply unstandardised so keep the light points going


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

OMG! Reverse siamese! LUCKYYY I'm jealous!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Such lovely type; all four of them!


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Reece have you hacked my computer?
You`re getting all the colours on my list :lol:


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

haha no paul, but these really are amazing! ill let you know when i have a good litter of them if you like?!


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah def let me know Reece. Stone appeals to me a lot. Light body colour and dark eyes look fab.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I definitely understand the stone appeal. Although mine are genetically satin bone (three of the four at least) they look stone.


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Very lovely, reverse siamese is so pretty! And dark eyes with pale coats is rather scrumptious!


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Getting alot of interest in this type... why is it not standardised  haha


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

It's not standardised because it isn't a distinct variety.It's a by product of creams and to similar.


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Very pretty <3 Going to have to add Stone and reverse siamese to my list~


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow, so beautiful! 
As I have mice in quite similar colour, and their type is off limits for me now, I wonder if i could breed them in more reversed siamese direction...


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Very pretty!! Genetically speaking, what is a reverse Siamese?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

from what ive read reverse siamese isnt a gene its a fault in the stone/coffie selfs. But finmoue does say some beleave there could be a gene.

http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varie ... amese.html


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Genetic fault or not these mice are stunning! They are by far the most easily tamed that i have had certainly for some reason! If this is a gene fault its the best fault or mistake i have ever made and will be reeding this "variety" from now on! 

Thanks povallhunds for the link was very useful!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yes its very nice, what i ment was i dont think its a certain colour gene like siamese or other colours, but just somthing that happens so probberly due to some sort or modifyer genes like the ones that decide the shade of things, or how much or little marking a pied has ect. So you would need to selectivly breed the one with the lightest points to get a better chance of getting more or better ones.


----------

